# charcoal



## Vickisd (Jan 21, 2009)

Just curious if anyone has had any luck using charcoal? We took a vacation this last weekend, and I took charcoal and my calcium and didn't need immodium at all! No nervous feeling or anything! anyone else?Vicki


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Q: Is there any danger in using charcoal tablets ? Harold J. DeMonaco, M.S., is senior analyst, Innovative Diagnostics and Therapeutics, and the chair of the Human Research Committee at the Massachusetts General Hospital. He is author of over 20 publications in the pharmacy and medical literature and routinely reviews manuscript submissions for eight medical journals. A: Intestinal gas (known as flatulence) The bacteria that help us digest our food produce gas by fermenting carbohydrates. This fermentation depends on what foods are eaten and a number of other factors. The production of gas by bacteria is not reduced by taking activated charcoal. That is because activated charcoal is an adsorbent. It works by binding substances. Charcoal cannot bind the gas being produced. The odor of intestinal gas is caused by byproducts of the fermentation process. Most of the odor is caused by sulfur-containing compounds. These sulfur-containing compounds were thought to be bound by charcoal. More recent studies show that this is not the case. At the moment, most of the studies show that charcoal will not reduce the amount of intestinal gas or change the odor.Besides ineffectiveness at eliminating gas, there is a downside to using charcoal tablets. Because activated charcoal is an adsorbent, it can bind drugs. So people taking charcoal tablets need to make certain that they do not take them along with their prescription drugs. If you are unsure if there is a problem, ask your pharmacist.Info obtained at : www.ibdchrohns.about.com


----------



## NickiNZ (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi thereYes I've tried the charcoal tabs but unfortunately they didn't help me in any way. They made my BMs almost black which was pretty unpleasant but other than that no change at all. It's always the way - what works for one doesn't work for another! CheersNicki


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Yes it is very true , what works for one may not work for another.You basically have to keep trying things till you find one that does work.For Me , My Digestive Enzyme capsule has turned my IBS-D all the way around and I have almost no symptoms any more.Specially No "D".


----------



## Vickisd (Jan 21, 2009)

which digestive enzyme do you use?  my problem is much better, but, not 100%, maybe it never will be, I know each time, I have success, I feel even more comfident, I'm almost afraid to think I may be better! My last episode was 2 weeks ago. Since then, knock on wood, its been better!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Just wanted to pop in here Vicki and let you know how happy I am that you are feeling so much better and have found some things to help yourself.All the bestBQ


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi Vicki, good to hear your doing better. I got this email the other day in one of my newsletters that I get and it discusses Charcoal.FYI..."**Today's newsletter is not just about Crohn's, please read on for my comments as applied to colitis and IBS as well, at the end of the article.....Testing Charcoal As Crohn's RemedyBY JAMIE TALANSTAFF WRITERA pill containing activated charcoal is being tested to treat Crohn's disease in a clinical trial that came about, in large part, because ofDr. Kenneth Kenigsberg, a retired pediatric surgeon at North Shore University Hospital.Kenigsberg, 76, likes to say he spent 45 years as a plumber, navigating the complex terrain of the young human body, removingproblems. Instead of retiring, he headed into the laboratory at the Feinstein Institute for Medical Research, part of North Shore University-Long Island Jewish Health System.Three years ago, a lab colleague studying tubular cells in livers noticeda lot of tumor necrosis factor, a protein produced by immune cells thattarget tumors and inflammation.Kenigsberg used his "plumbing" skills to help his colleague. He triggered sepsis, a life-threatening infection, in a rat, inserted a tube into its liver and removed its bile, where he found a buildup of tumor necrosis factor, TNF. He knew that the liver drains into the intestine, and that too much TNF could be toxic. It was then he got the idea of using charcoal. An age-old treatment for poisoning, charcoal soaks up toxins. He took ratsand mice, made them septic, and fed charcoal to half his subjects. Those that were fed charcoal lived. The others died.People with Crohn's have high levels of TNF when they are sick. The condition, which affects 500,000 Americans, is marked by bowelinflammation. It flares up and goes into remission like other so-called autoimmune diseases. Symptoms include diarrhea, abdominal pain, fatigue and vomiting.Treatments for Crohn's, which has no cure, include antibiotics andcorticosteroids. The latest treatment is an expensive drug calledRemicade, an antibody against TNF. It's infused every few months, at $5,000 per treatment.What if charcoal did the trick? Kenigsberg got permission to conduct aclinical trial, both from his hospital and from the Food and Drug Administration. He's been enrolling patients over 18 years old experiencing the active phase of the disease. He draws blood to test immune markers associated with Crohn's. Then, after three weeks without treatment, patients take six charcoal pills in the morning and six at night for three weeks. January 20, 2006Copyright 2006 Newsday Inc._______________________________________________________This article is very interesting, but it is still a treatment aimed at alleviatinga symptom - not getting to the root cause. Why are TNF levels elevated in people with Crohn's? Why is the body producing a substance that combats inflammation? Why are the intestines inflamed?Again, the more I read and the more of my readers I hear from, the more convinced I am that Crohn's (and colitis) has an infectious etiology (cause). The body is not "overreacting" with the immune system inappropriately in"attack mode". But rather, the body is doing everything it can to combat legitimate intestinal infection. And the best research we have at this time points to that new fungal/bacterial hybrid organism called mycobacterium as being the infectious agent. For those of you who have the new, Revised"Listen To Your Gut", you can read all about mycobacterium, why they've gone undetected for so long, and where to get tested: see pages 144, 148, and 159 of "Listen To Your Gut".Getting back to this article, the charcoal may also provide relief if it trapsand flushes bad bacteria from your system (like Bentonite Clay does - a remedy I recommend in certain instances (see pg. 74 and 384 of "Listen To Your Gut") - thereby reducing infection in the gut for aperiod of time. However, unless ALL of the infectious agents are eradicated, the body will still produce an inflammatory reaction.That is why I still feel the best treatment for Crohn's, colitis and diverticulitis (and moderate to severe IBS) includes:1. Jini's Wild Oregano Oil Protocol* to eradicate all infectious microorganisms.2. Followed by Jini's Probiotic Retention Enema and high dose oral probiotic supplementation* to repopulate the gut with good, protective bacteria to ensure good digestion/absorption, and prevent contracting any new infections. 3. Targetted supplements to heal and restore the mucosal lining and tissues of the GI tract (e.g. L-Glutamine, MucosaHeal, NAG, George's Aloe Vera, etc.).4. Endocrine (hormonal) system assessment and rebalancing/healing as needed (for anyone who's been on any prescription drugs or had the diseases for longer than 2 years).5. Emotional, dietary and lifestyle healing/balancing to promote long-termhealth and prevent recurrence of dis-ease (imbalance).*Steps 1 and 2 may need to be repeated every 3-4 months for a period of2-3 years to completely eradicate pathogenic miccroorganisms with dormant/active life cycles, like mycobacterium avium paratuberculosis (MAP).Again, those of you who have the Revised edition of "Listen To Your Gut" will already have in your hands detailed instructions for all of these protocols and supplements (I hope you're doing the Workbook!). For those of you who don't have the book,Click here to read more about Listen To Your Gut!"


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I Use: PANCREASE MT-201-2 capsules with every meal.Abit pricey though. 240 capsules is $675.00WELL WORTH THE MONEY TOO**I have a previous topic thread called : Pancrease MT-20This is a digestive enzyme , which I was given for an atrophic pancrease (Means slightly shrunken)he said that it helps your pancrease aide with digestion break down and relives IBS thru this process.And he said it can actually prevent your pancrease from developing Diabetis. That's a good thing*Although I have No diabetis in my family , or for myself I show no warning signs.You can read more about it at :www.rxlist.comwww.webmd.comand some of the other drug ref check sites , of which their names escape me.


----------

